# Looking for this type gig



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

Recently lost a gig running from one spot to another but luckily found this picture saved on my computer does any one know where i can purchase a gig identical to this one that was lost? 

Thanks GCS


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

B&M gigs , find them at any bait shops .


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Contact chopedliver on GCFC forum he makes them to any spec.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*2nd. That*

Choppedliver at Gulf Coast Fishing Connection make an awesome gigg. Best I've ever used bar none.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep what they said....choppedliver


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep what they all said gigs that last a life time not a season:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks like a Cosan Gig, built in DeFuniak. Replica of a B&M but in Stainless steel. I've used his gigs for years. Good stuff. I can find his # if you are interested, they go for about $40.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Flounder Hounder said:


> That looks like a Cosan Gig, built in DeFuniak. Replica of a B&M but in Stainless steel. I've used his gigs for years. Good stuff. I can find his # if you are interested, they go for about $40.


Please pm me this # FH. Thanks AU


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

flounder hounder i too would like to get pm his contact information thanks

gulfcoastsurf1


----------

